# Where have all the 'Pros' team bikes gone?



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've always wondered...what happens to all the Pros bikes after they've served their time? In who's possession do they end up?
I think these represent not only a vintage MTB, but one with a different kind of history...quasi-famous if you will. I would consider them to be more valuable as a collector item.

For example: John Parker had Juli Furtado and John Tomac's C-26 in his collection until they were sold off on eBay. Current owners unknown.

But where are the others?
Rishi Grewal's Ti GTs?
Greg Herbold's Miyatas?
Cindy Whitehead's Kleins?
Susan De Mattei's Diamond Back's
And so on and so forth...

Does anyone own or know the where-about's of the ex-race bikes of the Pros?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've always wondered...what happens to all the Pros bikes after they've served their time? In who's possession do they end up?
> I think these represent not only a vintage MTB, but one with a different kind of history...quasi-famous if you will. I would consider them to be more valuable as a collector item.
> 
> For example: John Parker had Juli Furtado and John Tomac's C-26 in his collection until they were sold off on eBay. Current owners unknown.
> ...


Some pros save their bikes. A lot of pros sell them off at the end of the season either complete or parted out. The Velo Swaps are popular places for the pros to sell off parts and clothes as they get new sponsors for the next year. I doubt any of those guys listed have any (maybe Susan D has her Olympic bronze bike) of their old race bikes. The few pros I know sell off their stuff regularly.


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*they keep 'em*

Then sell them for big bucks!! Who can forget Tomac's garage sale? 10yo Carbon/Ti team frame for $2000. An 18 year old tire for $100?!!! http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?op=Print&sid=1260


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd say the vast majority ended up in the garbage. Those frames are/were shot after a pro is done with a few races on them and for saftey sake they are destroyed...so someone doesnt end up riding it and having it fail and bringing a lawsuit.

At least that's commonplace roadie practice so I assume the same happened with early mtb's since most of them were roadies.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

split said:


> Then sell them for big bucks!! Who can forget Tomac's garage sale? 10yo Carbon/Ti team frame for $2000. An 18 year old tire for $100?!!! http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?op=Print&sid=1260


Hmmm...what ever did happen those frames?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*It's always hard to catch a big fish . . .*



Rumpfy said:


> Hmmm...what ever did happen those frames?


My guess is many of the pro's old bikes from the early years end up in the hands of locals, friends, and the garbage. Who would have thought fifteen years ago that someone would be willing to pay big bucks for an old beat up steel bike that isn't custom fit to the buyer?

I also bet there are lot of average folks that have these old bikes and don't even realize what they have.

From time to time these pro bikes do show up on ebay. Last month there were some custom built Tomac Buckshot frames from the RLX Polo team riders for sale. Trek had a auction for Postal team bikes 2 years ago. I've seen some Yeti team bikes from the late nineties floating around. They're definately out there but the really old ones are really hard to find.

-Mtnwing


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

a shop in boulder has the bike travis brown won some stuff on. rei down the road had tinker's olympics bike on the floor for a while.

i imagine that more than some may become bike shop art/museum pieces.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Debaser said:


> ... i imagine that more than some may become bike shop art/museum pieces.


Very true.. Mountain Bike Specialists (formerly called "The Outdoorsman") in Durango, CO has many (most?) of Ned Overend's key race bikes on display --- or at least they did the last time I was there (far too long ago  ). Ned was -- and perhaps still is -- a partner in the business and actually used to work there before he started serious racing/winning.

-Geoff H.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

halaburt said:


> Very true.. Mountain Bike Specialists (formerly called "The Outdoorsman") in Durango, CO has many (most?) of Ned Overend's key race bikes on display --- or at least they did the last time I was there (far too long ago  ). Ned was -- and perhaps still is -- a partner in the business and actually used to work there before he started serious racing/winning.
> 
> -Geoff H.


When I worked at Bike Masters in AZ, we had alot of bikes from Cannondale team racers on display. Some were for sale too.

I think that place is a Supergo now....


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

A guy in the UK ended up with one of Ned Overends S-work ti/carbon frames from the early 90's (made with help from Merlin Metalworks) and swapped it last year at the big 24hr race in the UK for an epic S-works frame, Ned came over to ride and take it back for a museum/possibly for SPZ themselves...

ian


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

most of the parker yeti stuff ended up in europe at least the two c 26 and the 24" DS bike


----------



## mrmo (Mar 24, 2004)

*manufacters keep some.*

I know a fair few road bikes are kept by manufacturers to go round shops, bianchi has some of pantani's trek armstrongs, i am sure i have seen pictures of mosers and mercxs hour bikes. with their respective manufacturer. Come to mention it i think bianchi has some of coppi's bikes at HQ, i could be wrong...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

*A couple of Ritcheys*

The two Ritcheys that Sullivan raced and won on are hanging from the ceiling in his brother's shop in Santa Cruz.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

herbolds 1990 miyata & furtados gt xizange & gt rts bikes were also in that shop in Durango last time I was there. I;ve heard Neds ultimate epic is in the smithsonian?

Spesky guy in the UK had a specialized ultimate, but not Neds old 1. Now that would have been a major mistake swapping that baby! 

If you wanted to get a tad newer. Tomacs & Palmers Intense M1s are now back with intense. although I saw them in Mojo in S.wales UK a few years back.

ta

scant


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey they mixed up the stickers . . .*

You mean Tomac's "really sweet beautifully welded, monocoque, not available to consumers, Giant FS" right . . .

-mtnwing



scant said:


> herbolds 1990 miyata & furtados gt xizange & gt rts bikes were also in that shop in Durango last time I was there. I;ve heard Neds ultimate epic is in the smithsonian?
> 
> Spesky guy in the UK had a specialized ultimate, but not Neds old 1. Now that would have been a major mistake swapping that baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*I know where!*

A buddy of mine ownes:

two Tomes Raleigh complete
Jimmy Deaton's Yeti (kamikaze)
AC Chausson C'dale
Tinker C'dale

And a S%$T load of cool parts and other bikes. YES I AM GREEN IN THE FACE.

Steelhead


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

steelhead said:


> A buddy of mine ownes:
> 
> two Tomes Raleigh complete
> Jimmy Deaton's Yeti (kamikaze)
> ...


I'd be curious as to what Tomac Raleigh's he has as there is someone else (fillet brazed) that owns Tomac's Raleighs...and they're not replicas...

You're not talking about CycleShark Pete are you? I know he's got some crazy stuff.

Post some pictures if you can!


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

[No it is not from Cycleshark. This guy is in the bike bizz, but has a *****ing private collection. He is on first name base with the who's who in cycling. INcluding Yoshi Shimano...

I'll try to make some pic's next time I am there. But most collectors are afraid to post because of treft!!

Steelhead


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*they're all in Durango*

the Klein's are probably all cracked and dead by now.
HB still has a bunch of his bikes, a big bunch. And others of his hang in Mountain Bike Specialists, formerly The Outdoorsman, on Main St., along with other locals' famous race bikes. Ned's carbon Specialized, a bunch of others. Worth a look see, though Zink's prices are the highest in town.
Most Durango racers have had garage sales, so their stuff is still getting ridden. Johnny T. had a huge one before he moved to his ranch, lotsa good stuff, even some cool cross bikes. Ruthie had a few garage sales I know of, one this spring. Daryl P. took some of his stuff with him when he moved and gave a whole bunch to me. I'm still riding some of his wheels and tires. Never known Ned to have a garage sale, but I haven't exactly been keeping track. And then there's Second Gear, now called Second Ave Sports I think, where all the racers put their hardware and clothing on consignment, so a whole lot of their stuff gets re-owned thru that shop. Roll had a cool custom-built, custom-painted DeRosa road bike hanging there a few years back that was luckily too big for me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Since we're bringing up long lost threads...there's an oldie I can add to with some content I'm kinda excited about.

Where have all the Pro's bikes gone? Welp...this one ended up in my garage!
It'll get the full rebuild and any broken or worn parts replaced with the correct bits.

Pics should speak for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nice*

Very nice, if that bike could only talk.
Looking foward to seeing it out of the box.
Does this mean our next "vintage ride" we should bring our suspended bikes?


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

More pics would speak much better.........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Very nice, if that bike could only talk.
> Looking foward to seeing it out of the box.
> Does this mean our next "vintage ride" we should bring our suspended bikes?


If it rides anything like the 94 S-Works FSR I had (or Hairstreams Yeti AS  )....then definitely not. I've found 'vrc' full suspension bikes to be miserable. 
I am, however, a sucker for replica projects....so getting an actual pro's bike is more than I can resist.

More pics soon C.Jack.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm still holding my breath for Andy Grason's old Gray/Teal Ibis Trials Pro from 92...It'll have to come up some day.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I am, however, a sucker for replica projects....


Can a Ned O Schwinn or John T Mongoose be far behind?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

bulC said:


> the Klein's are probably all cracked and dead by now.
> HB still has a bunch of his bikes, a big bunch. And others of his hang in Mountain Bike Specialists, formerly The Outdoorsman, on Main St., along with other locals' famous race bikes. Ned's carbon Specialized, a bunch of others. Worth a look see, though Zink's prices are the highest in town.
> Most Durango racers have had garage sales, so their stuff is still getting ridden. Johnny T. had a huge one before he moved to his ranch, lotsa good stuff, even some cool cross bikes. Ruthie had a few garage sales I know of, one this spring. Daryl P. took some of his stuff with him when he moved and gave a whole bunch to me. I'm still riding some of his wheels and tires. Never known Ned to have a garage sale, but I haven't exactly been keeping track. And then there's Second Gear, now called Second Ave Sports I think, where all the racers put their hardware and clothing on consignment, so a whole lot of their stuff gets re-owned thru that shop. Roll had a cool custom-built, custom-painted DeRosa road bike hanging there a few years back that was luckily too big for me.


LOL at the Kleins........aluminum is for the birds


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow,very complete. Little TLC and she will be ready to rail.

I like all the decals, even the worn out ones, I hope you keep them.

Good job!!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice!!

The frame looks small - any chance that it will fit you?


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Nice!!
> 
> The frame looks small - any chance that it will fit you?


With enough seatpost ANYTHING will fit ;-)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can I have your tires?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What are those--whitewalls!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tires*

Give them to Gloria, she's nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Really odd looking psychos. And thanks, Shawn.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The sidewalls on the tires are all beefed up. The bike has been left outside, but the side walls are just fine...not your typical tan wall. 

And ya, its my size. Cully was pretty tall and rode a bike too small for him.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is it big enough for Stan?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And ya, its my size. Cully was pretty tall and rode a bike too small for him.


I noticed that in the picture of him in the other thread. The bike was way too small for him.

Link to picture:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1961031&postcount=3


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

P.S. I remember back in the day thinking that the green plaid jerseys were ugly. Now, 17 years later they're still god awful.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Please wear that outfit too when you ride your Iron Horse.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

those look like Iron Horse bedtime jammies. nite nite.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> P.S. I remember back in the day thinking that the green plaid jerseys were ugly. Now, 17 years later they're still god awful.


Good guys wear white...bad guys wear black...fast guys wear Neon Tartan!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What about the stars and other scary pattern undershirt or the stirrup leggings?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Provenance is good. I never thought you would be so excited about an old full suspension bike though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> What about the stars and other scary pattern undershirt or the stirrup leggings?


Pretty sure that's the US National Team Jersey underneath, but don't know why it wouldn't be on top...

That guy was smooth and flew down the trail. A very good bike handler. He said gloves took away his ability to feel the bike in the corners.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Max Jones' old Ritchey race bike*

He gave it back to TR - couldn't afford to buy it BITD.
Serial # MJ
When we spoke a few years back, he thought it would be really cool to find that bike again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

nightshade_rider said:


> He gave it back to TR - couldn't afford to buy it BITD.
> Serial # MJ
> When we spoke a few years back, he thought it would be really cool to find that bike again.


I'm surprised that Team riders couldn't keep their bikes. We all know they were paid next to nothing to race.

Maybe Sully could reach out to TR, you never know.

Brian, great follow up to a cool picture.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not 100% perfect, but still a decent project.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hmmm...what ever did happen those frames?


Hi,
I am too interested to know where are Tomac Merlin-Raleigh frames!!
One is in my garage!!

Thanks


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Lotta barrel adjuster hanging out on the RD, you wanna bust that thing off or what? 

Nice looking bike, I still can't believe you're pumped on an FS though!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice, Rumpf. I like it!


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Juli's C-26 was in a So Cal mtb shhop for a short time many years ago. I actually got to sneek it out for a quick ride. It was not available for sale back then or I would have bought it.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that you left the stickers as found! Very nice work.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fly Rod said:


> Juli's C-26 was in a So Cal mtb shhop for a short time many years ago. I actually got to sneek it out for a quick ride. It was not available for sale back then or I would have bought it.


Interesting. How many is "may years ago?" It was sold on Ebay in 2002 IIRC.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've always wondered...what happens to all the Pros bikes after they've served their time? In who's possession do they end up?
> I think these represent not only a vintage MTB, but one with a different kind of history...quasi-famous if you will. I would consider them to be more valuable as a collector item.
> 
> For example: John Parker had Juli Furtado and John Tomac's C-26 in his collection until they were sold off on eBay. Current owners unknown.
> ...


I have a slightly more current pro bike, I have Marie-Helene Premont's 2005 season bike that she took her first two World Cup gold medals on (Spa Francorchamps and Mont Sainte Anne). It was also the frame she rode to gold at the Melbourne Commonwealth Games in March 2006 (although it had a different fork and wheels in that race and the first World Cup in 2006 in Curacao). Her 2006 season bike wasn't delivered until April 2006. I purchased the bike in the 2005 "as raced" state although it has the WTB seat that was installed for the 2006 early season. The 2005 WC season parts were re-installed when the 2006 frame was ready. The nice thing about being able to buy it from Ms.Premont and get the frame autographed, it helps with the provenance. :thumbsup: As a bonus she included an autographed 2005 Canadian National Championship podium presentation jersey with the bike.

This vintage of Vertex Team Sc Rocky Mountain bikes were still handbuilt in Delta, BC. The painter that did this bike now works for Chris Dekerf.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Interesting. How many is "may years ago?" It was sold on Ebay in 2002 IIRC.


I moved out of Laguna Beach @ 1988-9 so prior to that.


----------



## Dirt Fiend (Aug 2, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Does anyone own or know the where-about's of the ex-race bikes of the Pros?


I've got nothing on the MTB circuit, but in the roadie world Levi's jumped from Raleigh to Pinarello their last year. I bought one of their unused frames from the shop run by their former GM and had them build it up for me. Team bikes were all Dura Ace, but I had mine built full Campy Chorus, Cinelli bar, stem, and Cinelli Volare SLX saddle (which was the saddle Andy Hampsten was using).

Tange Prestige tubing, which I was told was only used for team bikes. The fork is labeled Tange Prestige as well. I was also told the serial number was unique for team bikes. As well as the paint color and that the full rear triangle was chromed as opposed to just chain-side.

Bought it in '90. Still have it.

Needs a restoration unfortunately. Fecking monstrous humidity down here damn near ruined it. I think I can do it though.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Build thread coming....maybe next year...maybe the year after


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

RTS? That could be a cool one.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Build thread coming....maybe next year...maybe the year after


C'mon Kev....Don't make me wait a year for a full frame shot....please 

Steve


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> C'mon Kev....Don't make me wait a year for a full frame shot....please
> Steve


Sorry but no before pics on this one until it's done....stored the past many years outdoors....exposed to So Cal salt air. Pretty ugly. It will require a repaint of the chromoly rear end and new decals. I was lucky enough to get all the original XTR M900 that was on it except the crank. Have already started the wheels. If anyone has a 28.6mm Control Tech seat post I need one. Obviously an early frame because it's got a larger/thinner seat tube than what they used in production. The frame in this blurry poster pic.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Tease 


Seriously though, sounds like an awsome project...looking foward to seeing progress.




Steve


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Not 100% perfect, but still a decent project.


Just wondering if you still own this Rumpfy?
Just came across a story in AMB Mag (Australian Mountain Bike) and they have used a 
couple of pics of this bike in it.
They are pics after you have cleaned it up because it has the seat clamp you used.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

asa572 said:


> Just wondering if you still own this Rumpfy?
> Just came across a story in AMB Mag (Australian Mountain Bike) and they have used a
> couple of pics of this bike in it.
> They are pics after you have cleaned it up because it has the seat clamp you used.


I'm afraid the bike is long gone, but I'd still like to see pics if you have them!


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have a scanner.
They used them in a story about Suspension Frame History.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A local shop has in its employ an Olympic MTB rider from the 96 games and he still owns his DBR Titanium hardtail that he raced at those games on. I saw it hanging in the shop last week.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Grab some pics of that?


----------

